# Is it okay to not give a 30-day notice?



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW. That seems really creepy to me! 


If they are charging a lot to board horses, why can't they pay for real help? I would wonder what else they are skimping on. 


A relief to have your belongings out of there, but the horse is the bigger priority of course. 


IMO if a person that has been boarding there for 15 years leaves fast and without any notice, they must have had good reasons for acting that way. IMO you would be wise to follow their example...


Praying all goes well for you


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Normally I am a very responsible person, BUT I think I would leave without notice in this case. I would feel unsafe too. You don't need strange men living in barn, leaving their underwear in the dryer, homeless or not. And the smoking would worry me to death too.

I wonder if they loose multiple boarders, will the owners get a wake-up call? Probably not. But to loose someone who has been there 15 years (and I am assuming others will follow) it makes you wonder where their priorities are.


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

To lose a boarder after 15 years is concerning, and the whole thing sounds a bit sketchy. Now, it could be that the barn owners are just homing them and providing work for them out of the kindness of their hearts, but they should have set rules in place, such as no smoking anywhere on the premises. Barn fires are a huge concern, and smoking would be a huge no-no for my BO. In this situation, I would again address concerns with the owners of the barn, and approach it in a way that you are worried about the safety for the horses, due to the smoking. Like you said, they could claim to do it in the car, but there will always be a day where they can decide to get lax on that option. In this situation as well, I would not blame you for leaving immediately, rather than providing a 30 day notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I wouldn't object to anything but the smoking, myself. But that would be a very serious matter. If you are sure they are smoking IN the barn, you need to do something, that is a terrible hazard. But you do need some proof.

Men's clean dry underwear does not alarm me. If the only thing that is threatening is the mere fact of their being male, on the premises at night, and so poor they have nowhere else to live, I would say, get a grip on yourself and remember it is the season of charity. It is not clear from your post that there is anything else going on than paranoia about poor people. Is there?

Maybe you should strike up a conversation with them and find out what they are like.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Check your contract. You don't have to stay for the thirty days, but common practice is to pay for the 30 days regardless.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

There's so much wrong with this that it's not even funny. If your gut is telling you to get out, do it. Load your horse up and leave and don't worry about the 30 days notice. You don't know anything about theses guys (and neither do the BOs) and likely anything they have told you or the BO is not exactly factual. You don't know if they're drug addicts, alcoholics, murderes, rapists or ?????? A barn fire, while a real concern, is actually the least of your worries. 

If the barn owners are so wrapped up in these guys, let them fill their stalls with 'em, they sure wouldn't need them for MY horses. They may have all the best intentions in the world, but all it takes is for one of them to get high/drunk and decide they want a smoke for it to all burn down around their ears. The clean underwear wouldn't have bothered me so much as them leaving their laundry in the washer & dryer you're all supposed to share. I would not have touched their things but I would have gone and found them and told them to go get their clothing out of the dryer. 

I'd be gone already.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

If you really wanna leave, just leave. But check your contract first...are you all paid up?

I get trying to help people, but putting your boarders in potential danger isn’t too wise. The smoking is an issue in itself. You don’t know these people, & it sounds like they don’t really know them either, but somehow trust them. 

If you absolutely feel in your gut that you need to leave ASAP...nobody can stop you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Instincts are what keep us safe...
"Yours" are on high alert and making you very leery, very nervous and uncomfortable.
Don't _not_ follow that gut reaction...
_Find a new barn and get out.* Now!*_

Your brief description makes the barn sound like not the best place to be at now or honestly in the past either...
Consistency is a must for good horse care.
Safe practices like no smoking not just in the barn, but anywhere within 200' of the barn, actually on the premise is really what it needs as so much with horses is highly flammable materials...

Now, certain things are not any of your business either though so...
Do you know the hired barn help when new to the farm..._*no.*_
The fact that 2 men will be working at the barn to do repairs needed is not a problem.
The telling you they are homeless and found on the road is...
The fact they will be sharing a lounge _*to live in*_ and that is normally a area where the boarders have unlimited access to ...
The fact the men smoke and were given permission to smoke outside is going to have them smoking in the barn/lounge when they can get away with it...that is a problem.

Your barn owners you notice since arrival in May have some quirky habits...
_6 months and you are stressed out...:sad:_
*I would move, by end of next week be gone.*
No notice...
Get the rest of your stuff out to protect you and make your exit faster.
Don't tell anyone and if someone asks, you're taking your things home so they are not in the way during whatever work the new help is going to be doing...
_Don't elaborate_....
I'd be willing to bet you will not be the only one to vacate at months end if many are uncomfortable...
In the circumstances...no notice given.
That is not how I normally operated when I boarded, but your gut instinct is not one to ignore either... :|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

"Quirky" doesn't even begin to describe it. Homeless shelters take in the homeless for free, and feed them. Your BO doesn't have money and makes them work in exchange for shelter? True charity would be to give them a salary and references for future work. Do they have references from past work? That would alleviate some of your concerns regarding their character - murderers and rapists do not get close to their victims by acting poor and repugnant.

If you are a non-smoker, smoking inside it easy to smell. I agree - that's not negotiable.

If you are concerned for the safety of your horse(s), do not belabor the point. Get your horses out, then have a discussion. If you are concerned about your reputation as customer: They don't care to say good bye to your horses for 30 days, they just want 30 days of boarding paid. Your horses don't need to be there for that.

Anyway, your horses, your business. If you are leaving, I'd still find out more about the two men while you are making plans. You got nothing to lose, and maybe they'll surprise you.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

In this case it is perfectly ok to leave as quickly as you can. This is no longer a safe place. Boarding barns are typically made up of young girls and older women. This is not a warming shelter for the unfortunate. Your personal safety, the expectation that your horse be safe from barn fires, and that your tack be safe from theft are all just as a important to the good daily horse care you pay for.

Get out, get out, get out. Leave, then send a text to the BO on the way out telling him why you won't be returning. If he threatens to sue for breach of contract, ignore him. It will cost more than he'll recover and I have a feeling you won't be the only person leaving.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I left a barn without waiting the contracted notice period (14 days in my case) for much less. I did not ask for or expect a refund for the amount I was paid up in advance. Nobody minded.


----------



## CharlotteThePenguin (Apr 2, 2016)

If you've already paid board through when your notice would have ended (30 days from now), I don't see why it would be an issue... they're not losing anything except work for them to do.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Avna said:


> Men's clean dry underwear does not alarm me. If the only thing that is threatening is the mere fact of their being male, on the premises at night, and so poor they have nowhere else to live, I would say, get a grip on yourself and remember it is the season of charity. It is not clear from your post that there is anything else going on than paranoia about poor people. Is there?


Speaking only for me, it is not my job to take any strangers underwear out of the dryer, man or woman. If they want to use the dryer, great, but they need to remove and fold their own underwear. 

I guess the alternative would be to dry some hairy saddle blankets in there.......maybe they won't like the horse hair in their underwear. ;-)


Avna, I suppose you are a better woman that I. I wouldn't feel comfortable with them there. If they came with a stellar reputation or something......then the underwear thing would just be annoying. But not knowing ANYTHING about two homeless guys living at the barn would make me uncomfortable. Maybe they are great, honest people. But how do I know?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I occasionally hire homeless guys and guys in rehab to work. But it is a hugely different situation. I question your BOs judgment to have strangers move in. What else is she rash about?

That said, I often lease pastures. Not quite the same as boarding, but generally one gives 30 days notice just the same. Twice I've left without notice, nor did I ask for a refund of my remaining lease money.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't know the whole story; it doesn't sound like you do either. That said, if you no longer feel comfortable going "home" (well; it _is_ kind of a second home, isn't it?), then pack up and leave. Don't threaten, don't drop hints, show up with your trailer, load your critter(s), and go. Deal with the barn owner and subsequent consequences later; you don't want your Large Children held for ransom. I could tell you a story of a mass barn-exodus from a bunch of years ago, but . . . nah; just a waste of bandwidth. Virtually everybody left over a period of a day or two, and I can assure you that no notice was tended. Nuff said.

You _may_ be liable for the last months board, but the barn owner will have to file in small claims to recover it, and with the addition of the "unwanted" residents, you stand what I'd think would be a pretty good chance of skating on that; I just can't imagine they would want to test the situation in court. Document _Everything_, with fotos if you can take germane ones.

Call it mean, poor-spirited, selfish, whatever; it's your money, and you have to do what you think is best for you and yours. Just my $.02.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Avna said:


> Men's clean dry underwear does not alarm me. If the only thing that is threatening is the mere fact of their being male, on the premises at night, and so poor they have nowhere else to live, I would say, get a grip on yourself and remember it is the season of charity. It is not clear from your post that there is anything else going on than paranoia about poor people. Is there?
> 
> Maybe you should strike up a conversation with them and find out what they are like.



They are living in the boarders lounge. That is one of the benefits of boarding not living quarters. 

If the BO wants to provide housing, they why aren't they in her house? After all, doesn't charity begin at home? 


The boarders did not sign up for this, and they expressed their reservations to the BO. The BO response was to become angry and tell them they had no choice. 


But they do have a choice, and that is to leave. They may not have any interest in "getting to know" these people, nor should they feel pressured to do so. 


The OP is uncomfortable and unhappy with the situation. There is a simple solution. Move the horse to a safe place, ASAP 

Peace of mind and the horse's safety are the priorities.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> They are living in the boarders lounge. That is one of the benefits of boarding not living quarters.
> 
> If the BO wants to provide housing, they why aren't they in her house? After all, doesn't charity begin at home?
> 
> ...


That gets to the meat of the issue. Well said.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Unless you see them actually smoking in the barn, or they do something to make you feel unsafe (other than leaving underwear in the dryer which, honestly, is no big deal -- how is is different than male family members sharing a dryer with you?), then give them a chance. It sounds to me like you have pre-conceived ideas that these men are dangerous because they are homeless. They're not living in your house, this is a boarding stable where people come and go. Do you feel unsafe when other male boarders are in the lounge alone with you or just them? Sorry, but it really sounds to me like you're being a little harsh to people who haven't had much of a break in life. Take the time to get to know them. You might just learn a thing or two about how easy it is to lose everything. Instead of judging them, ask them if they need anything.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Unless you see them actually smoking in the barn, or they do something to make you feel unsafe (other than leaving underwear in the dryer which, honestly, is no big deal -- how is is different than male family members sharing a dryer with you?), then give them a chance. It sounds to me like you have pre-conceived ideas that these men are dangerous because they are homeless. They're not living in your house, this is a boarding stable where people come and go. Do you feel unsafe when other male boarders are in the lounge alone with you or just them? Sorry, but it really sounds to me like you're being a little harsh to people who haven't had much of a break in life. Take the time to get to know them. You might just learn a thing or two about how easy it is to lose everything. Instead of judging them, ask them if they need anything.


Since I know you have a young daughter, I'll ask you these questions. Would you drop your daughter off at that barn to go ride her horse if those unknown men were living in the lounge? And if you were boarding and had the use of a lounge, supposed to be a benefit to the boarders, how would you feel walking into strange men's bedrooms, since they moved in there? Why does ANYONE have to get to know them? Would you stop on the streets of Montreal or Quebec and invite them to tea? And how would you feel about losing part of the things you were paying for at the boarding facility, without notice and with no reduction in what you're paying?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is very sad reading a lot of the comments here...

What I have gathered so far is all men are a risk, all homeless people are shiftless and dangerous, and should not be trusted.

Let’s think about a few things rationally....how much danger are those men now in...a couple of allegations of inappropriate touching, and of to jail they go...it’s a conversation I had with my farrier, who pointed out the way he felt about being alone so often with young women. Genuine fear or not? Goes both ways.

Hey, at least they are doing their laundry, shows a certain level of decency, I don’t know if there are showers available, but sounds like they are trying to keep clean. My husband thinks it’s kind of gross that I wash my horse stuff in the machine and put it in the dryer.

Would I be happy in this situation? Well I guess not so much, especially with the lack of communication about the situation, but is it as dire as some think...I don’t know.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I was at a boarding stable for several years while attending college. It had a lot of good features and I had several good friends that also boarded there. 

The BO would frequently go downtown to pick up what he called "day laborers" from the downtown area and bring them back to do some work. He would then drop them back off with some cash about 3pm or so, before most of the boarders arrived in the evening. 

I was occasionally there in the day and honestly some of these guys were a bit creepy. Some would stare at me in my breeches and try to strike up a conversation. I was polite but "busy" and they would soon move off. 

The owner kept them working and if he saw them approach me he would prevent it and usually those ones never came back. I never had to tell the BO I was uncomfortable having them approach me!! He was gruff on the outside but a big softy in the middle, and the way he watched those guys like a hawk made me feel safe. 

He absolutely did not bring those guys there so we could "get to know homeless people", he brought them there for cheep labor only and worked them hard for it. They slept at the homeless shelters in town. 

The good ones, that really were just down on their luck and willing to work, he would help find jobs for *after they proved themselves trustworthy and willing to work.* 

This seems a much more sensible and safe solution.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Such a sad post in so many ways. 

I agree with Golden Horse that being male and being homeless is not a crime, nor is it a reason for anyone feeling angry or uncomfortable about their presence in a boarding facility. Men, homeless or otherwise, are allowed to be there, just as much as anyone else. And I agree that being a man in today’s world has its own brand of difficulties. In many ways, I think it is much more difficult to be male than female, although in other ways, of course, not so much.

But the bottom line is, you drive an hour to see your horse, it is costly, and you should feel comfortable when you are there. You are paying for a service and if you don’t like the environment for whatever reason, even if it is because you don't like the new paint job in the tack room, bail. And if your gut is telling you that you or your horse could be in danger, bail yesterday already!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Since I know you have a young daughter, I'll ask you these questions. Would you drop your daughter off at that barn to go ride her horse if those unknown men were living in the lounge? And if you were boarding and had the use of a lounge, supposed to be a benefit to the boarders, how would you feel walking into strange men's bedrooms, since they moved in there? Why does ANYONE have to get to know them? Would you stop on the streets of Montreal or Quebec and invite them to tea? And how would you feel about losing part of the things you were paying for at the boarding facility, without notice and with no reduction in what you're paying?


I'm not going to argue with you. But I will say that my young daughter and I want down to a tent city last Saturday to bring supplies for some homeless men that are living outside in frigid temperatures and bitter cold because the shelters are full. I'll tell you that we chatted with them, shook their hands, and made friends. I could tell you about the time I went to Paris, and in the midst of all the glitter and bright lights, I chose to walk down a dark alley, alone, at night, and made friends with two homeless men who told me their life stories. One had a daughter my age he hadn't seen in ten years. And that how, when I came back with my very bourgeois parents who were in Paris for the first time a few weeks later, and introduced them to my two homeless friends, my parents were blown away, and still talk about that experience today. And how the two homeless men hugged me, and called me an angel. I could also tell you about horrible experiences with disgusting men I've met all over the world... none of whom were homeless, and some of whom were even quite wealthy. 

Why would I be nervous about my daughter riding at a stable where there are men in the lounge? Is there a no men allowed policy? Or is it just that poor men are not allowed? Why would anyone worry more about them just because they are homeless? 

Should this have been done in a more diplomatic way, sure. The BO could have brought it up with the boarders so they would be prepared for this, and everyone could have made a choice about whether to go ahead or not. But being disgusted at (clean) underwear in the dryer, or the mere presence of homeless men in the barn does not constitute justification for all this fear. 

Like Golden Horse, I am saddened by these responses when the homeless men have done nothing to justify such feelings of repulsion.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I'm sorry for anyone who is saddened by people feeling how they feel. I don't feel the OP needs to validate herself to anyone, if her gut says "go" then she ought to go. 

I, personally, would not allow my daughter to be there alone. In fact, there's a guy where I train now that makes my "not right" flags go up. I won't leave a kid there alone with him (even when it's not MY kid, I wait with the child until the parents come to pick them up). When the trainer leaves for a weekend or a clinic or vacation, I bring my horse home. I don't trust him. I don't like him and my "don't take your eyes off this one" feeling is very strong with him. I don't need nor care to know him. I know what I need to. That's how I feel and I am allowed to have my feelings, as is the OP.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

This thread kind of turned from "is it OK to not give 30 days notice if I move my horse because I am uncomfortable at the barn" to a debate about whether the OP is "wrong" or immoral or cold hearted for feeling the way she does. Since only the OP has had personal contact with the entire situation, I, for one, will not be judging the OP for feeling uncomfortable. IMHO, she and other boarders expressed their feeling to the BO who dismissed their concerns, so I believe the OP does not owe a 30 days notice when she moves.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

BurntBuckskin said:


> These men are smokers in a horse barn. The owners swear they will only smoke in their broken down car. But it rains a lot here and us boarders doubt that.
> 
> All the boarders are female and are uncomfortable with the situation. We now have to share a common bathroom and washer and dryer.
> 
> ...


To me...this is THE ISSUE ^^^^

Smoking and barns *DO NOT* mix...
Ever...
Not near it...
Not in it...
And not if I own the property within 500 feet of it or at all allowed on said property.
I'm a non-smoker and you don't smoke in my home, nor in my barn nor near it.
My rules...

Most people when they do physical labor and are smokers, smoke...ever watch them work?
So, making a error or mistake in judgement, and the worst starts...it is not going to cost me my horses life...
Aside from when do you _not_ listen to your gut reaction...
So far everyone who has had good experiences with homeless.._you still listened to your gut and felt safe._
The OP is listening to her gut and doesn't feel safe is enough for me to say, "GET OUT!"...

You have the support of most who posted but were also shown a different side and way of looking at the situation...
It still is your gut feeling and reaction...
Do as you need either way.
But be safe no matter which you do choose, neither is wrong...
_jmo..._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, it is true that the waters have gotten a little bit muddied. The original query was, “Is it okay not to a give 30-day notice?” 

Well, sure it is, if by “okay” she meant “Can I do it?” Anyone can move their horse whenever they want, as long as they are the legal owner. Is she worried that it is rude or that she will be burning bridges by doing so? Maybe she will, but she has very limited control over how that will play out. 

How diplomatic can she be in the circumstance? What is the modus operendi of the barn owner? Unknowns.

If she meant ‘Can I move my horse and not owe the month’s board that I agreed to pay if I don’t give a month’s notice’, well, that is a whole different story and again, who knows? 

And if she meant, “Do you think I am morally, ethically and/or legally entitled to move my horse without giving a month’s notice given all these concerns which I have listed,” then that is still a whole different set of questions and considerations. 

As I see it, the barn owner has not violated their side of the contract in that the horses’ care has not deteriorated, and in fact, may be improved by the work these men are theoretically going to do. There doesn't seem to be any evidence that the men are smoking in the premises, (although, I confess, smoking anywhere near a barn is a deal breaker for me). 

So I don’t see how she can legally wiggle out of the board money if the BO wishes to pursue it - if that was even her concern.

However, if she is that uncomfortable, I think she should get out as soon as she can and buggar the money. Let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I for one do not judge people by their social status whether they be filthy rich or dirt poor. I have given to homeless on many occasions and felt good about doing so. But, I do not invite strangers into my home no matter what.

My youngest niece and I had many battles when she lived with me over people coming into my house that I did not know. She would say they were her friends but to her someone is a friend if she's known them for a week. Just NO!

A very good friend of mine just the other day told me that he let a young woman stay at his place because she said she had no where to go. He let her stay in his spare room in exchange for some help in things that he is unable to do himself around the house. He's older and has complications from type 1 diabetes. She was there for two weeks and one day while he was at the supermarket she left along with his TV, his laptop computer, his guitar, and a few other items (all pawnable stuff). Can he prove that she took them? No. But she did show up with the police the next day to collect her clothes. Why would she feel like she needs the police to leave with her clothes? Could a guy come up with this crazy story to make himself look good in a crazy situation? Of course. But I've known this guy for thirty years and know who he is and I believe him. He's a nice guy and likes to try to help people out. Is every homeless person like this? Of course not but a lot of them are homeless for a reason like drugs, alcohol and they've already burned every other bridge up.

The deal is, the OP does not know these people and they are living where the boarders are supposed to be able to hang out. I don't think that it is fare to spring this on them and then tell them to "like it or lump it". I smoke and wouldn't dream of smoking in a barn or anywhere near it. But, that is me, I'm also a horse owner. These guys are not. Most people don't think about the things that they do and accidents happen very easily. I would be super paranoid about that. I can almost guarantee that they will try to get away with it late at night when no one is around and it's cold outside. I agree with what was said about the B/O's wanting to be charitable. Let them be charitable in their home not the barn where everyone else is forced to deal with it and worry. They are not paying good money to worry.

The underwear in the dryer thing would would not bother me at all. I'm sure it got accidentally left behind when taking the load out. Honest mistake that I do all of the time.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

there is a difference between helping someone and over stepping peoples safety. there are alot of homeless around me where i live. MOST are on drugs. and it shows. the ones not are severely mentally damaged and can snap. They dont deserve to be homeless for it but a boarding barn is not exactly a safe place for all involved. Where i board now the son helped some of the homeless and let them live on the property... tack including a 3k saddle got stolen. just the saddle, not the matching breast collar and bridle. has not shown up online or tack stores. most likly in a pawn shop sadly. i have some friends who are homeless. i do not ever bring them to my house or leave anything valuable around them as i know it will go towards their coke habit. they are both in rehab for the umpteenth time.

point being missed here is its not because they are homeless men. 
* the BO only knew them for TWO MONTHS
*BO moved them into a PUBLIC space
*they are strangers who most likly behave oddly
*most people who are chronically homeless tend to have a reason to BE homeless (drugs, mental instability)
*a predominantly women filled barn was given 0 notice or imput on the matter of two strange MEN living on the property
*NO ONE including the BO REALLY knows these men. they could ransack the place or do something horrible to a boarder one night when she is alone

i live in the city. i dont trust most people. i have seen the worst out of people (a coworker murdered a man in his front yard this year...). Stranger Danger is HUGE for me. i dont trust strangers much less strange men NO ONE if remotely familiar with. It would maybe be different if they had a camper away from the main barn. but they are shoved in the boarders personal space so to speak and the entire situation seems off.

i get a strong feeling drugs may be involved. Not to judge them because they are homeless. I have LITERALLY seen this SAME EXACT situation play out at 2 barns i have been at. 

I have and would 100% just leave and tell BO AFTER you drive away. even if you leave the money owed in an envelope in his mail box and tell him over the phone (take pics of the money, of the envelope, and of you putting it in the mail box). or just mail him a check. paper trail and all.

at my current barn i did not find out about Bo's Sons house turning into a tweaker homeless shelter untill she was YELLING and kicking them ALL out! if she did not clean house i would have packed my horses and ran for the hills. as it is i now always have a gun with me and i dont stay at the barn at night by myself. and i have a privet tack room with a lock only fiance and i have a key too. 



There is a chance that these are both good men who need a leg up. and it may not be fair to them to think the worst of them. BUT its not worth ignoring your gut and getting robbed blind, injury to your horse or even being assaulted by them. This is NOT the right way for BO to help these men and NOT the right situation or environment to do so.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Exactly. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you KigerQueen! My thoughts exactly. 

It's not that their necessarily homeless or men, it's that you don't know them from ANYONE. 

It's great some of you feel confident enough to pick up random people and befriend them and give them work or whatever. But I also think it's a little naive. Maybe you think I'm a bad person. But maybe YOU have just been lucky! 

I grew up in Phoenix and while I never had a personal encounter with a serial killer or rapist or anything, they have certainly made the news. Heck, right after I moved out of there they had those serial shooting cases.....random, innocent people getting shot. Growing up in the city you just don't forget things like that. I don't think that makes me a bad person, I think it makes me cautious and smart!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

There is another issue that comes up when one speaks of the homeless; disease. Since many of them are either addicts or mentally ill, they contract diseases that most people don't really want to be in close contact with. 


Nearly every single homeless person I have treated has Hep C. Most also have AIDs. 


They aren't exactly clean; fleas, genital rashes, and scabies are all common. They also frequently have drug resistant infections such as MRSA. 


I could really gross many of you out if I shared some of the things we have found on and in homeless patients, but I won't. 


Some of them easily could be sexual predators preying on young girls with kind hearts who have been raised to be considerate of those less fortunate than they are. These type of girls are prime targets and found in many boarding/lesson barns. 

Does anyone really want to share a bathroom with these guys???


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I like to help people in need under the correct circumstances . Cant really add much to others good advise and thoughts here on both ends of the table besides , if you have not left already for your own record when you think no ones looking and its parked in a legal access area of property snap a pic or two of the helpers lic tag and car . Wouldnt hurt might come in handy to someone there soon . Also you leaving might be a blessing in disgiuse and you might find a place with way less than a one hour one way trip to enjoy your horse .


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OP, what did you end up doing?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

BurntBuckskin said:


> First off, I moved to this barn back in May. I live an hour away. The barn charges a lot but the care is pretty good. Now the owner, quirky but ok.
> 
> We have a community lounge that the boarders share. I showed up to the barn one day and was told by the barn owner we will be housing 2 homeless men for a few months in exchange for work around the barn.
> 
> ...



First question: What does your contract say? Are you required to give 30 days notice?


If you do not have a contract, then I would have left yesterday. 



If you do have a contract, then I would still leave immediately, but pay for your 30 days. That way, you are still getting you and your horse out of harm's way, and you are not burning any bridges with the barn owners because you are still abiding by the contract and paying for your 30 days and giving written notice. Sure, it costs you a bit of money that way (as you'll be paying for board at your new place too), but when done this way, the BO has no legal ground to come after you for unpaid board and, like I say, you aren't burning any bridges. It's their problem they messed up, not yours. 



Of course, you can choose to leave immediately and not give notice and not pay for 30 days. You can absolutely do that and may even have legal grounds to go against the contract if the BO is putting you and your horses in danger. However, just be prepared to have your ducks in a row if the BO tries to pursue you in court for unpaid board. Some BO's won't bother with the hassel, but some will.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We had a neighbor that allowed two homeless young man live in his home. It turned out that they were meth addicts. Little things started missing. Watches, cash, etc. The home owner told the kids that they had to leave. They were very angry but left.

A few days later, when the family was away, the men burned his home to the ground. He had no insurance. 

It caused terrible problems with his wife. She divorced him. He renovated a little place and spent most of the rest of his life living in the barn with no running water. His grown son finally built the dad a small house with electricity and running water. 

I am not equipped to handle homeless people. If I wanted live in help, they would have to come with references. The men are homeless for a reason. Maybe meth addicts burned their house down like what happened to my (now deceased) neighbor. Chances are, if they have no family, no friends, and can't get help from a shelter that is qualified to give these guys the help they need, they have done something less than stellar with their lives.

I would be out of there yesterday.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

My question would be how well, if at all, did the barn owner "vet" these guys? And I would not leave my child there alone under ANY circumstances. Yes there are many very good people who are homeless, there are also those who are homeless due to addictions.

A group lounge isn't really a place to LIVE especially if the majority of boarders are female.


----------



## BurntBuckskin (Jul 3, 2018)

UPDATE: The BO was confronted by 5 boarders and was questioned. In a nut shell, we got screamed at by the BO and told we were inconsiderate and called a few curse words too. The BO kept saying how we are horrible people for not accepting them. When we pointed out she told us nothing about the whole situation and yet judges us, shame on the BO. That shut her up right away. Cursing is not how you treat your clients. One boarder loaded up her horse and left without notice. After that, the BO panicked and moved the men into her home. The BO tried to smooth things over with the rest of us who are at the barn regularly. She is kicking out one other boarder and I put my notice in. I found a private barn closer to home, yay! After speaking with a friend who is a police officer, his best advice was to get out now. After 30 years as a police officer, he said these homeless situations never turn out well. Especially in my area where we are littered with homeless people and a very bad drug problem. I took his advice.

The barn is on lock down. The BO drives up to the barn and checks us out about every 30 minutes to an hour to make sure no one else is leaving. A farrier pulled in with his trailer past dark and the owner came running out to make sure it wasn't a horse trailer loading up another boarder to leave. It's very uncomfortable. I'm all paid up and going to leave early for the new barn here soon. 

It has nothing to do about them being men or homeless, please stop trying to be "politically correct." It has everything to do with forcing your paying clients to share a space with unknown people who have nothing to lose while the clients do. It's about not giving your paying clients a notice or heads up or even allowing them to have an open discussion to ask questions. It's about when we do ask tough questions, we get cursed at and called impolite terms. And it's the fact that it happened, period. You don't treat your paying clients that way. Ever. That's how you lose boarders and that's why people are leaving. 

I didn't know if I was justified in my feelings so I wanted other people's prospective. I didn't know if I should follow suit with no notice or not and I wanted other opinions. Thank you to those who put in non-judgmental input.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, glad you found a place closer to you, & hopefully that will work out way better. Props to you for deciding to leave. I don't blame you.

Goodness, that is no way to treat your boarders, the people who pay you money. She is going to lose a lot of people. :icon_rolleyes: That's her problem. Glad you are getting out of there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BurntBuckskin said:


> UPDATE: The BO was confronted by 5 boarders and was questioned. In a nut shell, we got screamed at by the BO and told we were inconsiderate and called a few curse words too. The BO kept saying how we are horrible people for not accepting them. When we pointed out she told us nothing about the whole situation and yet judges us, shame on the BO. That shut her up right away. Cursing is not how you treat your clients. One boarder loaded up her horse and left without notice. After that, the BO panicked and moved the men into her home. The BO tried to smooth things over with the rest of us who are at the barn regularly. She is kicking out one other boarder and I put my notice in. I found a private barn closer to home, yay! After speaking with a friend who is a police officer, his best advice was to get out now. After 30 years as a police officer, he said these homeless situations never turn out well. Especially in my area where we are littered with homeless people and a very bad drug problem. I took his advice.
> 
> The barn is on lock down. The BO drives up to the barn and checks us out about every 30 minutes to an hour to make sure no one else is leaving. A farrier pulled in with his trailer past dark and the owner came running out to make sure it wasn't a horse trailer loading up another boarder to leave. It's very uncomfortable. I'm all paid up and going to leave early for the new barn here soon.
> 
> ...


Good for you. And just because she moved them into her home (?!) doesn't make it all that much safer for the boarders. She deserves what she's getting and I hope those guys find a way to pay her bills, she's going to need the help soon.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I would just like to add that your barn owner cannot legally "lock down" your horses w/o some sort of restraining order, which she can probably get if you owe her money, but certainly not if you are up to date with your bills. This regardless of whether you have given her notice or not.
If she causes trouble when you get ready to load up and go, you are totally within your rights to involve the local authorities, and are in a good position to take legal action against her if she persists. This from your "Jailhouse" lawyer", so as much as it galls me to say this, you might do well to consult an attorney, just to be sure you are covered.
And again, it saddens me to have to suggest this, but get out as quickly as possible lest the disgruntled BO makes your animal suffer. People Suck


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Glad you are leaving. It honestly sounds like the BO thinks she OWNS the boarders.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice update and thank-you for letting us all know decisions were made and actions taken to safeguard you, your horse and private possessions.
Sad that it came to this and sadder that the BO chose to treat her boarders as such...bad news travels fast and this is a wildfire in intensity.

As "george" mentioned.... protect yourself.
There *are* laws though that forbid owners from putting physical locks on stall doors...
When you go to leave if she gives you grief, call the authorities and ask for assistance...in fact, with her out-of-control lecture I would probably ask for law enforcement to be on the premise when you do leave so nothing is done to stop your move going forward.

Enjoy the quiet of the new barn and the peaceful environment and safety it brings you.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If your Contract stated 30 days notice, give the notice. Pay the months rent and move .There will be no legal recourse against you . Your horse does not need to be physically there. If your contract stated barn hours, then you should also have followed that rule. The pens may not be locked, but the gate onto the property can.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

stevenson said:


> If your Contract stated 30 days notice, give the notice. Pay the months rent and move .There will be no legal recourse against you . Your horse does not need to be physically there. If your contract stated barn hours, then you should also have followed that rule. The pens may not be locked, but the gate onto the property can.


That's what I would have done. Load the horse up, give the B/O a 30 day notice and a months board check all at the same time. I have done that before and this kid is not rich. Locks on a stall would be out of the question and in my mind, that is what bolt cutters are for. If there were a lock on a perimeter gate not allowing access to my horse then law enforcement would get involved.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The BO CAN lock the outer gates to keep out non-paying public but she cannot lock you away from your horses (at least not in my state). You're paying for their upkeep at that property and that gives certain rights. BO either has to give out keys or put in a keypad and give the combo to the boarders. Having an officer along to KTP (keep the peace) is not a bad suggestion if you feel at all threatened. I don't understand why so many wingnuts get involved with boarding horses, it seems they get worse every year.


----------



## The Humble Horseman (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm a little late to this conversation, but I'm glad to see that there was some resolution to it even though it may not have been ideal. I'm generally more of a reason over emotion type of person, but I won't ever advocate for ignoring a 'gut' feeling. My 2 cents, I think a good decision was made here by the OP. Even if these men left, it sounds like the BO has created a negative environment at the barn that won't dissipate for some time due to the BO conversations described. It is unfortunate to hear your BO was willing to sour so many relationships over this, but I'm not totally surprised. There seems to be a lot of 'my way or the highway' attitudes in the BO/BM world, and they seem to forget that their boarders are customers and expect some sort of reasonable customer service and communication. I'm on the business end of things, so I can understand needing the labor and help, but I believe the situation could have been handled much better by the BO. 

I won't go into great detail because the topic could be a thread in itself and this thread is all but marked as resolved, but this has given me a few things to think about as a male that spends quite a bit of time at the barn. I'm taking this thread as a little insight into the female brain, and it is helping me to reconcile some behavior I've seen from women at the barn in the past. 

99% of the time, aside from the men that work there a few hours during the day and the 1 or 2 men that follow their wife/girlfriend around looking lost and not talking to anyone, I am the only male at the barn. This is at a popular barn with over 50 boarded horses. I'm generally a very outgoing and friendly/helpful person at the barn, but as of recently I've decided to be less helpful and friendly because people are misconstruing my intentions. This is very saddening to me in that I essentially can't be myself in a place that I love to be. I always thought that a helpful smiling man that makes good eye contact and makes no physical contact would be less 'creepy' or susceptible to gossip than someone that comes in with their head down, doesn't say much, and no one ever gets to know, but apparently it doesn't matter nowadays. Some of us lone males at the barn aren't predators or there to pick up women because we can only come in the evenings most days. We're there because we love horses, and maybe a few of the people.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The BO CAN lock the outer gates to keep out non-paying public but she cannot lock you away from your horses (at least not in my state). You're paying for their upkeep at that property and that gives certain rights. BO either has to give out keys or put in a keypad and give the combo to the boarders. Having an officer along to KTP (keep the peace) is not a bad suggestion if you feel at all threatened. I don't understand why so many wingnuts get involved with boarding horses, it seems they get worse every year.


Exactly, That is why I don't move my horses even though I'm not super crazy about the property, it stays wet a lot of the time. I do love the people. They are just ordinary sane people that are nice and I don't want to trade one issue for a much bigger one like putting myself into a pot of crazy people.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I inherently do not trust random dudes picked up off the side of the road. Period. However, it's not uncommon for those holding signs that say Will Work for Food to be picked up and put to work around here (Usually they just want money and get irate when they're actually put to work).

I have no problem being kind and charitable. I would have no trouble if these guys were being worked with supervision of the BO and were given quarters in a different area, away from my customers.

I absolutely would not, without knowing more about them, move them into the lounge, which I provide for my clients, and give them free run of the place, esp. if my clients were mostly young girls and women. That's not me being an All Men Are Animals person, that's me being practical and me who's married to former law enforcement and he's also a firefighter (You have no idea how many catastrophic fires are started by people like this).

This is unprofessional, and it's an invitation to disaster.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Most places do lock the main gate to prevent theft. I always lock my main gate. If I had boarders they would accept or not board. lol. Unless they want the insurance premiums and to accept liablity for all theft on the place.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Did I read that they were sleeping in a car? It is a whole lot warmer sleeping in hay. Sooner or later they will find out how to. I would, and I consider myself a reasonable person. And I don't smoke.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What is the situation now? have you left?

I would pack my things and horses and leave. You are paid up so there is nothing legally you are doing wrong. Take local law enforcement with you if needed.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The Humble Horseman said:


> I'm a little late to this conversation, but I'm glad to see that there was some resolution to it even though it may not have been ideal. I'm generally more of a reason over emotion type of person, but I won't ever advocate for ignoring a 'gut' feeling. My 2 cents, I think a good decision was made here by the OP. Even if these men left, it sounds like the BO has created a negative environment at the barn that won't dissipate for some time due to the BO conversations described. It is unfortunate to hear your BO was willing to sour so many relationships over this, but I'm not totally surprised. There seems to be a lot of 'my way or the highway' attitudes in the BO/BM world, and they seem to forget that their boarders are customers and expect some sort of reasonable customer service and communication. I'm on the business end of things, so I can understand needing the labor and help, but I believe the situation could have been handled much better by the BO.
> 
> I won't go into great detail because the topic could be a thread in itself and this thread is all but marked as resolved, but this has given me a few things to think about as a male that spends quite a bit of time at the barn. I'm taking this thread as a little insight into the female brain, and it is helping me to reconcile some behavior I've seen from women at the barn in the past.
> 
> 99% of the time, aside from the men that work there a few hours during the day and the 1 or 2 men that follow their wife/girlfriend around looking lost and not talking to anyone, I am the only male at the barn. This is at a popular barn with over 50 boarded horses. I'm generally a very outgoing and friendly/helpful person at the barn, but as of recently I've decided to be less helpful and friendly because people are misconstruing my intentions. This is very saddening to me in that I essentially can't be myself in a place that I love to be. I always thought that a helpful smiling man that makes good eye contact and makes no physical contact would be less 'creepy' or susceptible to gossip than someone that comes in with their head down, doesn't say much, and no one ever gets to know, but apparently it doesn't matter nowadays. Some of us lone males at the barn aren't predators or there to pick up women because we can only come in the evenings most days. We're there because we love horses, and maybe a few of the people.


I find your post interesting. From my experience, I don't find that men are to be suspect just because they are at a barn filled with mostly females as usually they have a reason to be there. 

This case is not the same at all. These are men that wouldn't even be there at all if the B/O's did not drag them home with them. Also from my experience, there are a lot of people out there on the streets because they are drug addicts that have gone so far that they no longer have anyplace or anyone left to turn to. Are these particular men that? Maybe, maybe not but it sounds as though this is not a roll of the dice that the op is willing to gamble on. Especially in an environment where, like you, goes there to relax and enjoy her hobby and her horse. She's not paying to be there to worry about what can go wrong beyond regular horse stuff.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

stevenson said:


> Most places do lock the main gate to prevent theft. I always lock my main gate. If I had boarders they would accept or not board. lol. Unless they want the insurance premiums and to accept liablity for all theft on the place.


I would not board at a place that locked the main gate without giving me access to it as in a key or the code. I think that it would be safe to guess that most people wouldn't. For me, you wouldn't be a good candidate as a B/O if you did not allow me access to my horse at all times. 
That being said, I typically don't show up at the place where I board at 3am to go say hi to my horses. If I'm there at that time it's for a darn good reason. Most horses don't like to get sick or injure themselves on a 76 degree sunny day at 2pm.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

It seems to me

that apart from the offhand way the BO has treated the boarders

and the way she has spoken to them

and having facilities they pay for the use of taken over

that despite these men being homeless, whether or not they are addicts

it seems to be a unanimous feeling that the situation is creepy/dodgy and just plain wrong

It is difficult to portray that creepy feeling with words.

I hope the new place is a real gem


----------

